# After the rain



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 10, 2011)

i dont normally sit in the pool. I may do so now!


----------



## Fernando (Aug 10, 2011)

I think that's a GREAT idea!


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 10, 2011)

I went outside to let the dogs potty and found that... the best part is that those chairs were on the pation at the other end of the pool... i think they went for a swim


----------



## ascott (Aug 10, 2011)

LOL...We have porch furniture that skate completely across the porch then launch into the desert ...we always have to fetch them after the wind let's up


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have lost more than one baby pool during monsoons, lol! And I have had my patio furniture end up in the neighbors yard  luckily our new house has a better area to hold them back from the wind


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG thats hilarious! Its so rare that our lawn furniture ends up in the pool. After one of the hurricaines we had .. we went to sonic to get some food and there was a mangled trampoline in the parking lot.. It was rad


----------



## Bubba30 (Aug 10, 2011)

To funny. They landed perfectly.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 10, 2011)

Looks like you had a little wind to go with the rain...


----------



## FranklinAndTara (Aug 10, 2011)

yeah! I guess it happened during my nap... i dont remember it being too windy


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 11, 2011)




----------

